# Question about xp4 filter



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am looking into converting my 100 gallon cichlid tank towards more of a planted tank with some invertes. My question is a xp4 canister to big for my 100 gallon the xp3 is only 350 gph and i dont think that is enough

thanks in advance for the help

Jaxon

P.S. I live in the HEB Texas (hurst,euless,bedford) area in recomendations on LFS nearby


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't think the xp4 would be too big, but buying two xp3s would be cheaper. You will also have more media space, more flow, and redundancy.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yeah, it's not going to be too much, especially with ciclids. I have an xp3 on my 29g, which is major overkill, but the flow, if pointed at a back wall, is strong but not too much and I have a nice current throughout my tank


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay I have decided to get this filter. My new question is I have never had a canister filter so what should I put in the 4 media baskets. My tank will be a planted tank with shrimp and some fish.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I would start with the filter material that ships with the filter. There should be several filter pads and charcoal pouch included. Pack the filter according to the directions and let it run for a while. Once everything is going and things look good you can look at removing the charcoal pouch. With a planted tank you should not need much more than the mechanical filtration filter pads in the filter. This may result in several empty baskets but that will mean a higher flow. In my NPT I have bio-stars in one basket to increase the surface area for beneficial bacteria.



james


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

That will work like I said I am new to canister filters are there any other things/problems that I might come across?


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

The filstars have rather large intake openings. If you don't want to find shrimp and fish fry in your filter you may want to put a prefilter on the intake. I used to find baby swordtails in my filter every time I cleaned the filter before I put a prefilter on. The fry were health if pale, I would dump them back into the tank were many became swimming fish food. 

Also, don't forget to check for leaks at the hose ends. I had a minor issue once, but I was paranoid so I caught it before too much water was dumped on the floor.

Finally, the quick disconnect on my xp3 tends to spray a bit when I pull it to do a maintenance. This seems to be due to pressure in the filter, not the hoses. I just try to remember to have a towel behind the hose assembly when I first pull the quick disconnect apart so I don't spray the wall.

Other than what I have said, I have nothing but good things to say about my xp1 and xp3.

james


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Jamesb for all the good info Are the prefilters easy to locate (LFS or Online)


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I think these are what I got. Foam Prefilter Replacement 2pk (Aq. Systems)
I use them, or something similar in my shrimp tank and I have only seen the babies walk on the outside. Although, I must say I have not opened the filter for some time, it is about time to do a bit of maintenance now that I think about it. :bathbaby:

I have seen similar thing in some stores, but not since I moved away from my favorite stores. 

james


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Those Maxi-Jet prefilters are cool and I used to have them on my XP's. However, when you slide them on the intake, they most likely will get wedged against the glass. When this happens, all kinds of gunk will accumulate along the pre-filter area that faces the glass, including planaria.

So instead, the best pre-filter, in my opinion, is the Filter-Max ( http://www.kensfish.com/ati.html ). You can have them vertically or laterally. And the shrimp love to sit on the pre-filter and have dinner (when they get those wicked midnight munchies).

DJ


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am about to clean my xp4. Should I just clean the filter pads with tank water and put purigen in? Or do I need to buy new pads. When should I get new filter pads.


Thanks
JAX


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

No need to replace the foam pads, those should last years with regular cleaning.
Besides they have grown good bacteria on them by now, just clean them gently in old tank water and they will be fine.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

cool thanks alot


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

yoink said:


> I don't think the xp4 would be too big, but buying two xp3s would be cheaper. You will also have more media space, more flow, and redundancy.


Right On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The redundancy is a benefit in that it is unlikely that both filters will pack up at the same time. You can alternate filter cleaning and never risk crashing the bio-bugs. And by properly situating the pick up and return parts you can greatly enhance the circulation throughout the tank.
Vic


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I cleaned the xp4 a couple days ago man what a breeze! This thing is great!!! Also added the purigen water is super clear.


----------

